# Another one blew...



## turtlelady80 (Dec 11, 2011)

I had 3...now there's one left. Another one of my Star eggs blew up in the incubator. It was bad. These are her first batch so chances are their all no good BUT lets hope the last one is fertile. We'll see!


----------



## ascott (Dec 11, 2011)

*crossing fingers, toes, legs, arms*


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hang in there ... I had two Libyan eggs explode, but the last on hatched!


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 12, 2011)

I have my fingers crossed for you as well...


----------



## ShadowRancher (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm sorry  hope that last one turns out for you


----------



## horsfeldman (Jan 18, 2012)

turtlelady80 said:


> I had 3...now there's one left. Another one of my Star eggs blew up in the incubator. It was bad. These are her first batch so chances are their all no good BUT lets hope the last one is fertile. We'll see!



Did they get small holes in and cracked? as this has happened to 2 of my tortoise eggs and dont know whats happened.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Feb 3, 2012)

horsfeldman said:


> turtlelady80 said:
> 
> 
> > I had 3...now there's one left. Another one of my Star eggs blew up in the incubator. It was bad. These are her first batch so chances are their all no good BUT lets hope the last one is fertile. We'll see!
> ...



No holes. No cracks. Just blew up. I still have the last one in my incubator but its starting to look like its cracking on the side (but no baby) tried candling but hard to tell what's going on.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 3, 2012)

turtlelady80 said:


> horsfeldman said:
> 
> 
> > turtlelady80 said:
> ...



Aww I hope it works out! Maybe you just had a bad batch...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 3, 2012)

33% would be great!


----------



## tortiechik (Feb 4, 2012)

What causes the egg to blow?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 4, 2012)

tortiechik said:


> What causes the egg to blow?



Gas build up. Either the embryo died and the gasses built up inside the egg, or the infertile egg turned rotten and the gasses built up.

However, in my experience, the infertile eggs usually just dry out and don't blow up, so these may have been fertile.


----------

